# Ethical Dog Breeder Award - SCAM



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just an FYI, there have been a few byb's sites I've been looking at lately...one in VA and another here in IN. Both are boasting a 'ribbon looking award' stating 'Ethical Maltese Breeder Award'. It's from a site called Train Pet Dog . com. From what I can tell, all you have to do to 'win' this nifty ribbon award is fill out the info. All they ask is kennel name, contact person, email address and website URL and it then promises to drive 10,000 visitors to your site daily. Yep...they totally know who to give these 'awards' to. :HistericalSmiley:

If you notice, no reputable exhibitor breeder has one of these symbols on their site. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Crystal, you should have posted this under the Jokes section. LOL What a world!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> Crystal, you should have posted this under the Jokes section. LOL What a world!!!
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


I seriously thought about it! :HistericalSmiley:

But seriously...that is the type of thing that would have really fooled me prior to my coming to this forum and learning all I have learned.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Despicable. It almost IS funny, it's so horrible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

UGH - what else will they stoop to? :angry:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a terrible trick!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's a promotional site instead of a legit rating site. Sick and disgusting...
How do these people sleep at night...


Like I said,I hope while ,on their journey to H*ll , via the River Styx...they pass under the Rainbow Bridge...... and all the fluffers pee on them!

Mean ..I know...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmmmmm, guess who has that "Badge" on her site!!!! My old time nemesis and she wears it proudly. Scam, just like she is. Can't say her name here...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have gotten email from this or one similar about my website, and it went straight into my SPAM folder.


----------

